# Recent Graduate Looking for a Medical Billing Job



## missandreapruitt (Jan 11, 2009)

*College Graduate with Healthcare Experience*

ANDREA M. PRUITT
•	20 GREEN ACRES CIRCLE LAUREL, MS 39443
•	601-649-6963  missampandrea@yahoo.com
_____________________________________________________________________

OBJECTIVE

Position as a medical biller using my 4 years of experience in a healthcare related field utilizing Soft med medical software, scanning charts, Microsoft software allocated charts to medical staff and communicates medical information to administrative staff.

QUALIFICATIONS

•	Claims Processor
•	Health Information Specialist
•	Clinical Assistant
•	Associate in Applied Science, 2008
•	Associate in Arts, 1999

EDUCATION

Associate in Applied Science, 2008, Hinds Community College, Jackson, MS
	Major: Medical Coding and Billing
	Related Courses and Skills
•	Medical Terminology, Medical Billing, ICD9, CPT Coding, Medical Information Management, Business Communication
•	Computerized Accounting, Word Processing, Medical Transcription
•	Word, Access, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook

EXPERIENCE

Deakle Law Firm	, Hattiesburg, MS				May/08-Present
Assistant Claims Processor.  Online submission of claims for clients with asbestos.  Create tables for submitting settlement statements and release papers for client signatures, and legal notary.  Data Entry.  Call clients for testing in local areas.  Send mail-out and screen incoming mail form acceptable documentation.

Forrest General Hospital, Hattiesburg, MS			January/06-Jan. 07
Health Information Specialist.  Assist patients with medical records.  Evaluated proper identification from patients such as identification and payment.  File and scan charts.  Order charts for physician for review.  Organize electronic filing system. Answer questions about patients from other healthcare facilities and government organizations.  Provide Medicaid offices with patient’s visits with the hospital.

Pine belt Mental Health care, MS 				March/2000-03

Clinical Assistant.  Assistant Counselors on reviewing client’s recovery process.  Monitor client’s behavior daily for substance abuse and alcohol usage.  Giving random drug test and UA test.  Supervising clients NA meeting and AA meeting and sober living discusses.

ACCOMPLISHMENTS

HIM PIT Team member, November 2006

REFERENCES

References are available upon request.


----------

